
Montreal TVA news have their own whistleblower submission form using TOR - dguillot
http://www.tvanouvelles.ca/dossiers-secrets
======
dguillot
This is in French. What they are currently doing is facilitating
Whistleblowers to bring news that would help the society by staying anonymous.
They have their own onion using TOR :D Great initiative!

